# What type of chickens are these pretty guys?



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Poulty People!

I bought this pretty rooster and hen at an auction, they were just sold as "miniature chickens" they are very small, and in need of a lot of tlc, but we will fix em up 

I'm not sure because of the colours what they are,Dutch bantam? Serama? Japanese? So many kinds!! Any help appreciated!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Looks like Japanese bantams!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are gorgeous  Sorry, I'm no help when it comes to chicken breeds!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Lol, thanks Suzanne! I just thought they looked so sweet I had to have them, for $20 I figured what the heck!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

So Japanese Batams, is that what anyone else thinks? I seem to find they usually have black tails, not sure if these would be mixed with another type batam? Appreciate any comments on them....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No idea the breed but they are pretty!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

My guess would be Serama. They are small, and come in many colors.

Japanese typically carry their tails higher and wings lower, and have shorter legs. Dutch don't come in that color? I don't think? and typically have a different body shape.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmm, looks more like a Serama to me too.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I think you're getting confused between the Serma and Japense bantam. Sermas hold their chests out and have lower wings while Japanese have the same body style as the beautiful chickens pictured


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

JK_Farms said:


> I think you're getting confused between the Serma and Japense bantam. Sermas hold their chests out and have lower wings while Japanese have the same body style as the beautiful chickens pictured


Nope, not confusing the two. 

Japanese should have a very different body type than what these two birds are displaying in these photos, even at a resting pose. They should have a deeper body, and carry their body at a lower angle. Also, at one point, I believe they were the only breed whose standard allowed/encouraged/required their tail carriage be beyond 90 degrees. I am not sure if that still holds true.

I am not as familiar with Serama, and while it is true when they are posed, they'll have their chest out and wings down, when they are resting, they look very similar to these birds.

Redbarngoatfarm...They are adorable birds! I am a sucker for cute little chickens too...much to my husband's dismay ;-) No matter what they are, I hope you enjoy them!!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'd say that they are a cross of some type, the hens color isn't really a standard pattern that would match the roosters. I'm going to go with a Dutch cross (possibly Japanese). The roosters coloring is a form of red pyle I believe.

Very cute little guys, are they friendly enough?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

It's a Japanese cross not full Japanese I'm tellin you that there cannot be any Serma or Dutch bantam in them just look Serma and Dutch chickens up. They both push out their chests because that's how they were bred. Even their crosses do it and yours aren't doing that.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

For reference, In order(the pictures) . . . Dutch, Serama, and Japanese. (don't compare the colors, once you cross you don't know what colors you will get)
Though there might be more than just these breeds crossed into your cute chicks. 
Some lines of Serama don't have such prominent chests. Though they tend to not be as popular as their puffy chested counterparts. They don't necessarily have to have huge chests, not all crosses have this trait either, I've seen a couple Serama crosses that don't have a prominent chest.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

I have the definitive answer - %100 cute American Chickens! Probably a mix, do you know anything about their age or anything?

As a human mutt (many nationalities on my family tree) I think I can say mutt chicken with impunity?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks all for the kind replies! They are very tame, and I am handling them daily as their feet were a mess with mites, I can't believe it's only been a week and they are already 80% better. They were ravenous when I got them as well, so the unlimited feed and daily free range has really perked them up! I don't know anything about them, I suspect they are 6-12 months old. I hope she lays for me, I would love to see what we'd get.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Look like my pair. I was told jap bantam


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

eqstrnathlete said:


> Look like my pair. I was told jap bantam
> View attachment 117881


Yours don't look like Japanese either. They look closer to Old English Game bantams.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

PippasCubby said:


> Yours don't look like Japanese either. They look closer to Old English Game bantams.


Bucheits lied! Lol.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree those are old English game


----------

